# Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)



## Gast12307 (30. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ein Freund von mir hat ein Alienware 17" r3 und möchte es aufrüsten. Er will die HDD 1 gegen eine 256 GB SSD tauschen,   den zweiten HDD Käfig mit einer HDD bestücken (min. 750 GB) und den kompletten Ram austauschen (er will alle vier Slots mit je 4GB (1333 mhz) Modulen bestücken, um so 16 GB zu erreichen. Da er keine Ahnung hat von HW, helfe ich ihm halt. (Er wollte mehr Speicher, schnelleren Speicher und mehr Ram und nach ein bisschen Reden kam dies als Lösung raus  leider versteht er nicht, dass 16 GB Ram unötig sind).Weiterhin sucht er noch eine externe zuverlässige HDD für Back Ups plus ein BackUp Programm mit dem man im Notfall eine 1 zu 1 Kopie der Festplatten auf die Festplatten zurückspielen kann. Außerdem braucht er noch einen Laptopkühler, der möglichst leise ist (aufjedenfall leiser als das Notebook).
Bei der SSD dachte ich an die Crutical M4, bei der HDD an ein eine Segate Momentus XT 750 GB und bei Ram hab ich leider keine Ahnung, sollte jedoch so preiswert wie möglich  von externen HDDs, BackUp Programmen und Laptopkühlern hab ich auch leider keine Ahnung von.

Grüße bel_gen_14


----------



## Koyote (30. November 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*

Bei der externen Festplatte, steck doch einfach eine Spinpoint F3/4 in ein Gehäuse  Ob sich das bei den Preisen lohnt muss dein Freund wissen.


----------



## Gast12307 (30. November 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der externen Festplatte, steck doch einfach eine Spinpoint F3/4 in ein Gehäuse  Ob sich das bei den Preisen lohnt muss dein Freund wissen.



Danke für die Idee Koyo  ist ihm warscheinlich zu teuer  geht ja auch billiger  

Hat noch jemand anderes Hilfe, Ratschläge, Tipps ?  Wäre super nett


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*

Was genau hat er denn jetzt drinnen (inkl. CPU)?


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau hat er denn jetzt drinnen (inkl. CPU)?



Ram Festplatte jeweils das billigste, um zu sparen  will er daher jetzt ersetzen, da Dell für Ram, SSD und HDD jeweils zu viel Geld verlangt  und er jetzt, paar Wochen nachdem er es bekommen hat (B-Day  ) SSD einbauen will, 16 GB Ram einbauen will und größere und schnellere HDD  
CPU hat er den teuersten (2,5 ghz @ stock, 8mb Cache ) Graka ist die GTX 580m 

Achja eine Frage, ist als W-Lan Karte die Intel E-6300 3x3 oder die Killer N-1103 besser? Preis nicht zu beachten, nur Leistung im altäglichen Gebrauch (also Kompatibilität, Reichweite, gegebenfalls Entlastung des Systems usw. )


----------



## jensi251 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*

Ist da nicht Wlan mit drin?


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da nicht Wlan mit drin?



ja, aber es gibt Unterschiede bei den eingebauten Karten  kann man upgraden


----------



## jensi251 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*

Also das muss man nun wirklich nicht ändern. Kann man sich sparen das Geld.


----------



## Gast12307 (1. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das muss man nun wirklich nicht ändern. Kann man sich sparen das Geld.



er hat schon die teuerste drin  jetzt will er wissen, ob es die beste ist, den ein anderer Kollege hat die Killer drin und diese kostet 5 € weniger  jetzt will er wissen welche besser ist  Hast du vll. ein paar Empfehlungen wegen Ram, SSD, HDD, Notebookkühler, BackUp Programm und externe HDD ?


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*

*-RAM:*
Versuche ihm wirklich die 16GiB auszureden, wenn es nur ums Spielen geht sind mehr als 8GiB in absehbarer Zukunft wirklich völlig sinnlos
Such dir einfach auf Geizhals ein (oder zwei) Kit mit halbwegs vernünftigen Werten aus, durch den großen Cache ist bei Sandy Bridge die RAM Geschwindigkeit in vielen Anwendungen, vor allem auch Spielen nicht so wichtig
Speicher/SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin | Geizhals.at EU

*-SSD:*
Die besten Leistbaren 2,5 Zoll SATA3 SSDs sind wohl die SSDs der neuen Samsung 830 Serie, teils etwas billiger und auch nicht schlecht sind Modelle mit SF-2281 Controller, die es von diversen Herstellern teils etwas billiger gibt

*-HDD:*
Wenn er den Speicherplatz nicht unbedingt braucht sollte er so lange warten wie möglich, aktuell sind HDDs ja extrem teuer
Wenn es soweit ist würde ich zu einem stromsparenden Modell mit viel Speicherplatz greifen (1TB Modelle gibt es sowieso nur mit 5200U/min), die 256GiB SSD sollte für alles, dass schnell sein muss ausreichen; die Samsung Spinpoint M8 wäre hier etwa eine gute Lösung

*-W-LAN:*
Die Bigfoot Killer N-1103 hat wahrscheinlich nur eine wenn überhaupt geringfügig bessere Reichweite, wenn es um die Reichweite geht gibt es bessere Alternativen. Auch beim Datendurchsatz ist sie je nach Empfangsqualität wahrscheinlich nicht viel besser, ihre großen Stärken liegen beim Treiber (Umfangreiche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, QoS Funktionen usw.) sowie den Latenz und Pingoptimierungen, die unter Umständen wirklich nicht unerheblich sind (allerdings nur, wenn ein hoher Ping oder hohe Latenzen durch Probleme im W-LAN verursacht wird, ist eine schlechte Internetverbindung für das Problem verantwortlich bringt die Killer N-1103 auch nichts)

*-externe HDD:*
Hier gilt das selbe wie bei der internen HDD: die Preise sind aktuell extrem hoch, Warten kann sich auszahlen (wobei es sicher einige Monate dauert, bis sich die Preise wirklich bessern)
Ich würde auf eine 2,5 Zoll Modell mit USB 3.0 setzen, schnell, kompakt und erfordert kein Netzteil; diese wäre etwa eine Möglichkeit:
Verbatim Store 'n' Go Portable schwarz 1000GB, USB 3.0 (53018) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*-Backup:*
Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt spezielle oder gar kostenpflichtige Software siehe etwa hier

*-Notebookkühler:*
Hier gibt es keine großartigen Leistungsunterschiede, die Lüfter von manchen sind vielleicht lauter als bei anderen aber beurteilen kann ich das nicht besser als du ohne einen Test; ich würde nach der Optik entscheiden; praktisch könnte auch ein integrierter USB Hub sein


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Dezember 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> -RAM:
> Versuche ihm wirklich die 16GiB auszureden, wenn es nur ums Spielen geht sind mehr als 8GiB in absehbarer Zukunft wirklich völlig sinnlos
> Such dir einfach auf Geizhals ein (oder zwei) Kit mit halbwegs vernünftigen Werten aus, durch den großen Cache ist bei Sandy Bridge die RAM Geschwindigkeit in vielen Anwendungen, vor allem auch Spielen nicht so wichtig
> Speicher/SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin | Geizhals.at EU
> ...



Ich hab ihn innerhalb von 2h dazu überredet, nur 8GB Ram zu nehmen ( ich hab jetzt mal den hier ausgesucht: http://www.amazon.de/DDR3-1333-PC3-...FCK2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322778682&sr=8-2)

als SSD soll die Samsung 830 mit 256 GB eingebaut werden, brauch er dazu das Notebookkit ? (Notebookkit: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005OK6VLS?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1)

HDD will/brauch er jetzt sofort. Merkt man mit der HDD auch, dass die Akkulaufzeit geschont wird ?

W-Lan Karte kann er sowieso nicht mehr änderen  werd ich ihn ausrichten, damit er endlich weiß, welche die bessere ist.

Die externe HDD wird dann auch so genommen und als BackUp Programm nimmt er dann das, was ihm am meisten gefällt. 

Kühler sucht er sich einfach einen aus, da guckt er einfach nach dem Schönsten.

Hab jetzt noch eine letzte Frage, er sucht noch eine Notebooktasche (Messangerbag) und da gefiel ihm das Alienware Orion Messangerbag m17x ganz gut (passt ja zum Laptop), kann er sich die Tasche kaufen oder ist die Tasche qualitativ Mist ?

Vielen Dank an Superwip für die tolle Beratung  

Greetz belgen


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Alienware 17" r3 von einem Kumpel aufrüsten (HDD, SSD 16 GB Ram)*



> Ich hab ihn innerhalb von 2h dazu überredet, nur 8GB Ram zu nehmen ( ich hab jetzt mal den hier ausgesucht: [URL="http://www.amazon.de/DDR3-1333-PC3-1...2778682&sr=8-2)"]http://www.amazon.de/DDR3-1333-PC3-1...2778682&sr=8-2) [/URL]


 
Ist ziemlich überteuert aber grundsätzlich okay



> als SSD soll die Samsung 830 mit 256 GB eingebaut werden, brauch er dazu das Notebookkit ? (Notebookkit: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005...ce-full-site=1)


 
Ebenfalls ein überteuertes Angebot (anderorts gibt es die SSD fast 40€ billiger: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256D) | Geizhals.at EU); das Notebookkit enthält nur zusätzlich die Norton Ghost Software, mit der es einfach(er) möglich ist die vorhandene HDD samt Betriebssystem zu klonen sowie seltsamerweise einen SATA-USB Adapter (Edit: okay, wenn man nur ein Notebook mit einem HDD Schacht hat und sonst weder einen anderen PC noch irgendein SATA Gerät könnte das praktisch sein um den HDD Inhalt zu kopieren)



> Merkt man mit der HDD auch, dass die Akkulaufzeit geschont wird ?


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht; relativ zum Gesamtverbrauch sind das doch nur ein paar Prozent, wenn er jetzt schon eine 5200er Platte drinnen hat gibt es wohl überhaupt keinen Vorteil



> Hab jetzt noch eine letzte Frage, er sucht noch eine Notebooktasche (Messangerbag) und da gefiel ihm das Alienware Orion Messangerbag m17x ganz gut (passt ja zum Laptop), kann er sich die Tasche kaufen oder ist die Tasche qualitativ Mist ?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich denke aber nicht, dass sie so schlecht ist


----------



## Gast12307 (4. Dezember 2011)

okay danke für die nette, ausführliche Beratung Superwip  werd ich ihm aussrichten  LG belgen


----------

